# Pimple type thing on fish



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

My angelfish has been acting kind of weird lately.. sluggish not very attentive.. this morning i noticed right above his right eye was a white pimple type thing.. my b/f says it could be ick.. but i dont think it looks like it.. it's just one raised white spot.. i'm sorry the pictures arnt better.. any help?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If it looks like salt, it could be ich. If it look fuzzy it could be fungus or bacterial.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

how should i treat him? i dont want to assume anything.. this is my pet.. PLEASE somone help me


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i read on a disease site that they reccomend formagreen (5-7 day treatment) on everything that sounds like what he has.. has anyone ever used this? any negative effects?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

formagreen has the same ingredients as Quickcure that you can buy at wal-mart. I've used qucikcure to treat ich. It will treat both fungus and external parasites, but it won't touch bacterial infections. Its easy to use, one drop per gallon. It can stain decor and gravel reduce the oxygen in the water, so you if can add an airstone, do so. All meds have risks, but so does leaving disease untreated.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!! with just a regular water change yesterday (as advised by crash) Charlie is now eating again.. i'll continue the daily water changes and hope for the best...

my problem with medicating EMC is only that i have no cycled hospital tank.. i set one up last night so i need to do what i can until it cycles.. water changes will have to do.. not to mention.. i really doubt my angel will enjoy being in a 10 gallon while i treat him .. for now i'm going to see if it clears up with just water changes


----------

